# 90 or 75 gallon?



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

My living room tank measures 48x18x24 I bought it as a 75 gallon and lately I have seen a few tanks with the same measurements selling as 90 gallons. I'm assuming this is an imperial vs a US gallon thing. I've always treated it as a 75 gallon when medicating fertilizing etc. Should I be doing this or do you think it should be treated as a 90 for these purposes? I guess it would also stocking limitations as well as filtration needs.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish Aquarium and Tank Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks

75 G is shorter


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like your tank is more than 90 gallon

Here are the standard measurements:
75 Gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 21 3/8 
90 Gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 25 3/8


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> Looks like your tank is more than 90 gallon
> 
> Here are the standard measurements:
> 75 Gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 21 3/8
> 90 Gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 25 3/8


oops that should have been 48x18x24. so are these US or imperial gallons or maybe I shoul stop showing my age and just start using litres


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In inches:

(l x w x h) / 231


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

poiuy704 said:


> oops that should have been 48x18x24. so are these US or imperial gallons or maybe I shoul stop showing my age and just start using litres


I get 89.7 US gallons.
Probably more like 82 using inside dimensions.
Likely close to 75 w/substrate etc.

In Canada at least,US gallons rule the aquarium world.
Nobody wants to "downsize" thier tank by expressing volume in imperial gallons.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a standard 90g. With all the decor its probably closer to 80g, but still you should treat it as a 90 when stocking, medicating, etc. Unless otherwise stated, a tank volume will always be said in US gallons; I find that this is usually the case in the aquaroum hobby, even if you speak to people from Britain, Australia, etc.


----------

